# Project anti-popcorn



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Single dosing - what do you do to prevent popcorning of beans? what do you do to add weight driving the beans down in a constant flow for better grind quality and improved speed?!

I present SOTOT-BAPS MK1 for the Mazzer Royal


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

design for all interested


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the ms paint diagram. I think I have the same popcorn ing on my anfim - I'll have to fashion an extension like you show.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks good mate, can't wait to see it working in person









Have you done a video?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Also what adds the weight, is it a metal tamp?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> design for all interested


This is going from king of hobbies to brass eye now Gary.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I love it by the way!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

so what if i can get something similar machined in brass weighing about 1 kg


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That would be sweet , im not sure 1000g is required but happy to experiment


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Also what adds the weight, is it a metal tamp?


The tamper is plastic . All in (including the tape) its probably 100g ish


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im going to knock up a mk2 when I have more time , making something a little more permanently attached with sugru and/or milliput. A little more weight wouldnt go amise. The primary concern is getting the thing to settle on the lip by itself - no more weight is needed to effectively drive the beans into the grind path.

A one-piece brass or aluminium version would be ace tho ; )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Standard tamper =





 5.11g

The time saving is about 1-2 seconds with 5g. With 5g even the Modified tamper isnt anywhere touching the top of the beans - the difference is simply down to having the gap above the beans filled.

I didnt want to waste good beans but I assure you a 3 seconds minimum time saving with 20g.

Improved 'pulsing' to remove the last few grinds from the grind-path is apparent too - so the whole grinding workflow is at least 5 seconds quicker : )

Im happy with this until Spence releases '4000'


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mate that looks good to me, my version will be overkill (as is usually my want) but sometimes simple is better and this may end up being one of those times









I've not had chance to play with the 4 again as I've only just got home from work and I really need a file (which I thought I owned but can't find). I could do with a 1kg of beans or testing at some point, not sure if there is anywhere local that does them? Might get a job lot from Sainsbury's for testing.

If you have time, maybe we can join forced at the weekend and see what we can devise.

Spence


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Urban coffee or Yorks might sell you a kilo


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Urban Coffee were bloody expensive and I didn't get on with the beans but I might see if the Mrs can head to Yorks and see what they say.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah Urban isnt that much of a step up from sainsbury's


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Agreed, I did have an ok coffee in there, certainly better than the big chains though.


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Rave espresso blend is 12.20 delivered via their shop on Amazon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bazschmaz said:


> Rave espresso blend is 12.20 delivered via their shop on Amazon.


Better to buy direct from rave and get guaranteed fresh roasted , looks like amazon have started stock piling in their warehouse .


----------

